# What To Look Out For In Buying A Maxima?



## toicy4ya (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm considering purchasing a maxima, possibly 04 or 05. Is there anything I should look out for? Are there any defects on this model car? Is it true that the trainy goes in less that 80k in normal driving. I also heard that the car has a defect with the steering wheel shimy at high speeds, is this true? ALso something about brakes\rotors wasting away quickly? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I'm really looking forward to purchasing one and becoming an active member in your forum.

Thanks

**Please Delete this post. It's a duplicate** Thanks


----------

